# Winter



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

What do you guys do when it start snowing out. Obviously there is snow removal but do they pay for sweeping in the winter?


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

The parking lots get swept reguardless. Unlewss there is snow on the lot then they plow. Year round work.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

What happens if you go to sweep, but you have just salted? All under the assumption that salt is needed for that night because you just plowed or there is ice. You shouldn't really suck up the salt?.....


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Well you probably wouldn't sweep if you put down salt. But yes it will pick up some of the salt with and air sweeper and all with a mechanical sweeper


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

*used sweeper's in ohio*

Do you know where I can find used sweeper's in ohio?? Or dose any of you guys have one for sale?


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

How close are you to akron? I know a couple people who have them up forsale. I have 1 but am still in the hunt for a nice small unit. Email me at [email protected]. And we can talk business.


----------

